

The evolution of computer languages  - sayemm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/91572-the-evolution-of-computer-languages-infographic

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2815112>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816073>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816862>

It's not highly regarded.

Just for fun, here's an alternative chart. It doesn't show language evolution,
but it's a fun take on motivation - every language tries to fix something:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816526>

------
jfb
This is a wretchedly bad infographic. It has terrible lacunae, incorrect
facts, and the overall design implies a teleology that is utterly fantastic,
at best.

There's a great graphic in the evolution and cross-pollination of computer
languages struggling to get out; this one (<http://www.levenez.com/lang/>) is
a lot better than the original article, although it severely lacks in
aesthetic appeal and functional usability.

